# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  AJC's Frogroom: Neurergus kaiseri laying

## Frog News

*AJC's Frogroom (UK) November 16th, 2009 04:37 AM: Neurergus kaiseri laying*

I used the new camera to snap a few quick photos (without taking too much care of the _Neurergus kaiseri_ laying (click on the images for larger versions)

This is one of the males, note the swollen but rounded cloaca:



This is one of the females, note the extended cloaca - not normally this pronounced, but this animal was in the act of laying:



The same female. Spot the egg!












*Full Blog Article:* http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/frogr...ri-laying.html

----------

